# Free R-15, no joke...



## Bobman

With the promo code "DVR4U2", the R-15 costs $0 and the shipping is $0 for a final net cost of $0. The only catch, if you can call it one, is you commit to a 2 year agreement.

Also you can get this offer even if you have 2 DVR's as long as you go through the website and your account online. Go to Directv.com and sign into your account and then go to the equipment upgrade section and enter the code.


----------



## walters

I am just about to pull the trigger on this one, just so I can play with an R15. However, I'm worried I'll have to pay for DVR service, now (I'm a grandfathered lifetimer). Anyone know what will happen, here?

(BTW, at first I thought you were giving yours away )


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> Anyone know what will happen, here?


What was the lifetime exectly? Did that stem from the Tivo lifetime fee?

If I remember correctly I think you should be ok from reading other posts in the past but you might want to call customer service and see what they say (maybe call 6 times and take the average answer  )


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What was the lifetime exectly? Did that stem from the Tivo lifetime fee?


Yes, those who paid lifetime for DTiVos got "DirecTV DVR Service" for the life of the account (not the receiver). I think people have reported getting their DirecTV Plus receivers covered over this, but I think others have reported paying the extra $5.99/month. I guess I'm most worried that my account would somehow lose this flag and, even if I removed the R15 from the account I would start paying for my DTiVos.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> I guess I'm most worried that my account would somehow lose this flag and, even if I removed the R15 from the account I would start paying for my DTiVos.


I can understand that. That's one of those good things that you don't want to lose. Are you going to keep the D* Tivo and the R15 active or would you be turning off the D* Tivo? I think if you keep both active they have no way to turn off the lifetime, since they only charge you one fee for both the R15's and Tivo's (not like the they extra 10.99 for the UTV's on top of the R15 or the Tivo's).


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you going to keep the D* Tivo and the R15 active or would you be turning off the D* Tivo?


You know, I really thought I'd made my opinions pretty obvious around these parts. Is it time to take it up a notch?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> You know, I really thought I'd made my opinions pretty obvious around these parts. Is it time to take it up a notch?


Please... for the love of the typed word..... Let's keep it at the level it is...


----------



## Bobman

If anyone is going to do this do it soon as I dont know when it is going to expire.

I do know there is a no hassle 30 day return policy.


----------



## Bobman

walters said:


> (BTW, at first I thought you were giving yours away )


I am thinking of getting one of these for free, they are leased, and sell my owned R-15. This way the new leased R-15 would be covered for any problems and if I ever want to upgrade I can just exchange it.

((Just my opinion, something is going to replace the R-15 very quickly so owing one might not be a good thing))


----------



## trnsfrguy

I just tried to take advantage of this offer, but I wanted to install it myself and the csr told me that I couldn't.
By the way, she also told me that the offer expires on 9/30/06.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

trnsfrguy said:


> I just tried to take advantage of this offer, but I wanted to install it myself and the csr told me that I couldn't.
> By the way, she also told me that the offer expires on 9/30/06.


You could always just be there when the installer arrives... and "signoff" that you installed it.

I have done that many times in the past when they "insisted" on installing it.


----------



## trnsfrguy

I might try that.... thanks, Earl.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

walters said:


> You know, I really thought I'd made my opinions pretty obvious around these parts. Is it time to take it up a notch?


I didn't think you'd turn off the tivo but I had to ask. I new you wouldn't get rid of it but I wasn't sure if you had the connections to run both at the same time.


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I didn't think you'd turn off the tivo but I had to ask. I new you wouldn't get rid of it but I wasn't sure if you had the connections to run both at the same time.


I've got three (two are active). If I do this it will replace the bedroom one where all I record is stuff I watch before going to bed. As I've said before, the livingroom is off-limits to an R15 until there is no SL limit.


----------



## jpl

Wow, that's a great promo! I just went ahead and ordered one. I wanted to upgrade my second receiver (standard one in my family room) if I could find a new DVR cheap. Guess it just doesn't get cheaper than free  Also, because I just got my R15 (about a month ago, and so I already have a 2 year committment), adding a month on to my service is no biggie for me. BTW, I had trouble doing it through the website. I got to the point where it prompted me for an installation date, and it wouldn't let me select anything. So I called DirecTV directly. I gave them the promo code, and she credited the $19 shipping fee for me (I guess I was charged for it, and then she credited my account so it would be free shipping).

As for the issue with having them install. Heck, I say - let them do the work... It's a free install, so unless they have to do some custom work, I don't see a problem with that either.


----------



## Clint Lamor

This is a good thing, one of my older receivers has started locking up allot over the last two weeks so I need to replace it. Trying to determine what I want to replace it with. This may be just the thing to cure that.


----------



## Bud33

You guys have short memories! They did this before except that they offered a referb instead of a R-15. Then when the teck came to install, he brought a new R-15 with him and insisted on installing it.
Do you suppose D*TV is trying to get the R-15 into the hands of a lot of users???


----------



## Phroz

This is been going on for quite a while now... I ordered one about a month ago and got it for $120 (yeah, I'm a 1-heart customer )

But it sure beat the $219 I would have had to pay without the promo.


----------



## scott T

How many can you order? 
I just order one on-line. No cost for DVR, shipping & installation. I then started over and enter the Promo code again and it let me get pass a few screens, but then I felt guilty and stoped. Personally, I would like to switch out all my STD for the R15. 

Do you think they would mind?


----------



## Wolffpack

Watch out Scott. I'm not sure if the number of R15's at one location has been measured and what the total yield of that mass could produce. If you get more than 3-4 R15s you may be picked up by Homeland Security.


----------



## jpl

Personally, I don't care if they do the install or not. In fact, I would prefer that they do it. The receiver that they would be replacing is in my family room, which is the bottom-most level of the house (I don't have a basement, so it's on the slab). The coax line coming into that TV comes directly from the crawl space right behind it. Fortunately when we moved in, the previous owners already had a TV in that spot, so there was already a cable there. That cable comes through a concrete wall, and it's not wide enough for two cables. I'll let the installer worry about that.


----------



## walters

Bud33 said:


> You guys have short memories! They did this before except that they offered a referb instead of a R-15. Then when the teck came to install, he brought a new R-15 with him and insisted on installing it.
> Do you suppose D*TV is trying to get the R-15 into the hands of a lot of users???


If I recall, with DVR4ME (for the refurb DTiVos) you had to pay shipping. This one is absolutely $0 to start (and since I'm replacing a mirror fee with a lease fee, it's $0 net ongoing).

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention I took them up on this. "Installation" scheduled for tomorrow AM, but they'll probably miss my wife (I told her not to do anything out of the ordinary to wait for them or anything).


----------



## Bobman

Dont ask me why  as I am not even really using my R-15 anymore but I just signed up to get one for free.:sure: 

Being there is a 30 day return policy, I want to see if this one works any better than my current one.


----------



## mikewolf13

Bobman said:


> Dont ask me why  as I am not even really using my R-15 anymore but I just signed up to get one for free.:sure:
> 
> Being there is a 30 day return policy, I want to see if this one works any better than my current one.


I heard they did this to prove wrong the people that said "they couldn't give those things away"

Great Idea Bobman, maybe I'll get 20 and hope one is like Earl's...the golden R15


----------



## walters

Off to a good start:

I got my "thanks for your order" email. It begins "Dear null null:" 

And the service address is empty. I sure hope someone knows where to bring this thing.


----------



## jcfolk

walters said:


> Off to a good start:
> 
> I got my "thanks for your order" email. It begins "Dear null null:"
> 
> And the service address is empty. I sure hope someone knows where to bring this thing.


I decided to take advantage of this as well, to get a third R-15. With the issues I had in May and June....well, maybe I'm crazy, or just a glutton for punishment. :eek2:

But, I didn't have any problems with the order or getting an appointment. (Knock on wood.)


----------



## tonyc

man i just ordered one a couple of months ago and they made me pay $99.00 
my question is how long before you are allow to order another one and is there a limit to how many you can have, i currently have two.


----------



## Bobman

I would just go online and try it.


----------



## walters

More strangeness...

Even though the email only says DIRECTV Plus DVR, when I check online, it has the following description under that heading:


> Includes one mini-dish, one DVR, one standard receiver, and two universal remote controls delivered by your installer. Standard professional installation is also included.


I don't want a standard receiver. What possible use would that be to me? I hope I'm not expected to activate that and/or keep it on my account for 2 years.

Also, in one place on the website it has my appointment correct (8/3), but on the order summary, it has it as 8/2!


----------



## jcfolk

walters said:


> More strangeness...
> 
> Even though the email only says DIRECTV Plus DVR, when I check online, it has the following description under that heading:
> 
> I don't want a standard receiver. What possible use would that be to me? I hope I'm not expected to activate that and/or keep it on my account for 2 years.
> 
> Also, in one place on the website it has my appointment correct (8/3), but on the order summary, it has it as 8/2!


I've had the same experience this morning. Printed order confirmation just says DVR. When I log in and check online, it's got the whole schmear. :hurah:

I guess if they want to give me a dish and a spare standard receiver, I'll stick it in the attic....may need it someday!


----------



## Phroz

walters said:


> Also, in one place on the website it has my appointment correct (8/3), but on the order summary, it has it as 8/2!


For the record, there was a day difference on mine too.

That's quick service though. I had to wait 3 weeks for the soonest install date.


----------



## tonyc

I started to order but why do they want credit card info if it is zero dollars .


----------



## trnsfrguy

tonyc said:


> I started to order but why do they want credit card info if it is zero dollars .


Maybe it's just part of the process, but I did it and they didn't charge my card.


----------



## walters

Look at the agreement. If you don't fulfill the 2 year commitment, don't return the equipment on termination, etc. then they are going to charge you quite a bit of money. The credit card is just a way to do that.

I believe it's been this way for a long time. For example, you couldn't just walk into Best Buy or Circuit City and pick up a receiver with cash. You had to use a credit card so they had a place to charge if you didn't activate the receiver.


----------



## tonyc

Just Ordered On Line, No Problem, Install Scheduled For This Friday.


----------



## Bobman

I just ordered one and below is the terms in the confirmation email. My installation date and order also varys by one day in the online order. It says I am getting a new dish, R-15, standard receiver and 2 universal remotes when I only ordered the R-15. My install is for this Saturday.


OFFER TERMS AND CONDITIONS
By placing this order you agree to the following terms and conditions:


Offer for existing residential customers only with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion. 

If you cancel your order prior to installation, we will issue a full refund. 
Within 30 days of provision of DIRECTV equipment to you, or on the date that the professional installer has installed or is prepared to install your DIRECTV equipment, whichever is sooner, you agree to activate each and every DIRECTV Receiver ordered by you or provided to you with any DIRECTV base programming package (valued at $29.99 per mo. or above). 

YOU WILL ACTIVATE ALL OF THE DIRECTV SYSTEM EQUIPMENT IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM OR YOU MAY BE CHARGED A FEE OF UP TO $150 PER RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. 

You must activate and maintain DVR service if you leased a DVR or HD DVR ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary. DIRECTV PROGRAMMING AND PRICING SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME. 

You accept the $4.99/mo. lease fee for the second and each additional receiver. 
Your receiver must be continuously connected to a land-based phone line to activate certain sports programming and to allow pay per view ordering by remote control. 

If you fail to maintain your programming commitment, you agree that DIRECTV may charge you a prorated fee of up to $150 for standard equipment or $300 for advanced receivers within 7 days of downgrading or disconnecting your programming. 

Leased equipment must be returned upon disconnect. If you do not return equipment, DIRECTV may charge a fee of up to $55 per standard, $200 per DVR, $240 per HD and/or $470 per HD DVR. 

If you cease to be DIRECTV's customer for any reason (whether voluntarily or involuntarily), you must call DIRECTV within five (5) days after the termination of your DIRECTV programming services to (i) make arrangements for DIRECTV to pick up all of your DIRECTV equipment; or (ii) obtain information from DIRECTV necessary to arrange for a ground or air freight service to pick up and deliver all of your DIRECTV equipment to DIRECTV. 

You and DIRECTV agree that any dispute arising under or relating to your agreements or service with DIRECTV, which cannot be resolved informally, will be resolved through binding arbitration as fully set forth in your DIRECTV Customer Agreement (a copy is sent with your first bill but may also be viewed at DIRECTV.com). Arbitration means you waive your right to a jury trial.


----------



## Bobman

I am not going to accept anything but the R-15 as I dont need anything else. I think its just a glitch and were only getting the R-15.

I tried calling the installation phone number to confirm but was on hold for so long I hung up.


----------



## walters

Yep, I'm going to work from home tomorrow morning to make sure this gets handled correctly.


----------



## Bobman

Like with all installations I plan to predrill all the holes and have all the hookup wires (not the RG-6 cables) right there. All the installer has to do is run the cable from the multiswitch to the R-15 and just connect the wires I have already there.

I dont like anyone working on my house.


----------



## jcfolk

Bobman said:


> Like with all installations I plan to predrill all the holes and have all the hookup wires (not the RG-6 cables) right there. All the installer has to do is run the cable from the multiswitch to the R-15 and just connect the wires I have already there.
> 
> I dont like anyone working on my house.


Me too neither. I just want him to hand me the box.

Wonder what would happen if he did show up with---in addition to the R-15--- a standard receiver, another dish, and I kept them?


----------



## Bobman

jcfolk said:


> Wonder what would happen if he did show up with---in addition to the R-15--- a standard receiver, another dish, and I kept them?


This is from the confirmation email they sent me and it was all in caps and bold like that.

"YOU WILL ACTIVATE ALL OF THE DIRECTV SYSTEM EQUIPMENT IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM OR YOU MAY BE CHARGED A FEE OF UP TO $150 PER RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED"

If they do bring extra receivers it looks like you either need to activate them or just refuse them.


----------



## jcfolk

Bobman said:


> This is from the confirmation email they sent me and it was all in caps and bold like that.
> 
> "YOU WILL ACTIVATE ALL OF THE DIRECTV SYSTEM EQUIPMENT IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM OR YOU MAY BE CHARGED A FEE OF UP TO $150 PER RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED"
> 
> If they do bring extra receivers it looks like you either need to activate them or just refuse them.


Okay...easy enough. I don't have any place for the extra one anyway!

Now, the new R-15 will be replacing a D-11 I have....what do I do with that one? Don't want to pay $4.99/month if I'm not going to use it. I suppose I could just deactivate it.


----------



## tonyc

Bobman said:


> With the promo code "DVR4U2", the R-15 costs $0 and the shipping is $0 for a final net cost of $0. The only catch, if you can call it one, is you commit to a 2 year agreement.
> 
> Also you can get this offer even if you have 2 DVR's as long as you go through the website and your account online. Go to Directv.com and sign into your account and then go to the equipment upgrade section and enter the code.


*Thanks for the tip , Bobman*


----------



## qwerty

Anyone notice the misinformation on the website?

"A land-based phone line is required to use the DIRECTV DVR. "


----------



## tonyc

in the description it mentions it comes with 2 remotes, why would they give 2 remotes *correction:* i know, i didn't see the standard receiver, i have to call them and see whats going on with all that all i want is a dvr period.


----------



## Xerofilter

I was a bit worried about getting the dish and extra receiver after placing my order as well (since I already have the AT-9 and 5 receivers), so I just placed a call to the equipment team.

The CSR that picked up explained that the extra equipment is included and installed _if needed_. If you already have an existing setup, the only thing that will be installed will be the DVR.


----------



## qwerty

jcfolk said:


> Now, the new R-15 will be replacing a D-11 I have....what do I do with that one? Don't want to pay $4.99/month if I'm not going to use it. I suppose I could just deactivate it.


I wanted to replace my D-11 also. I called to make sure there would be no additional fees if I deactivated it (I'm only 7 months into my current 24 mo. commitment). They said (after 5 minutes on hold while they checked) "No problem as long as you're upgrading".


----------



## ApK

mikewolf13 said:


> I heard they did this to prove wrong the people that said "they couldn't give those things away"


LoL


----------



## tonyc

Xerofilter said:


> I was a bit worried about getting the dish and extra receiver after placing my order as well (since I already have the AT-9 and 5 receivers), so I just placed a call to the equipment team.
> 
> The CSR that picked up explained that the extra equipment is included and installed _if needed_. If you already have an existing setup, the only thing that will be installed will be the DVR.


great i was concerned about that also when i noticed the desciption, but on my e-mail confirmation there was no mention of extra receiver


----------



## Wolffpack

walters said:


> Yep, I'm going to work from home tomorrow morning to make sure this gets handled correctly.


Welcome to the pack buddy!!! Now you can see this first hand! :grin:


----------



## jpl

qwerty said:


> Anyone notice the misinformation on the website?
> 
> "A land-based phone line is required to use the DIRECTV DVR. "


Yeah, but that's nothing new. When I first signed up for DirecTV over 4 years ago they told me the same thing. Everything on their website said that you needed a phone line connected to each receiver. That actually concerned me because I didn't have a phone near either TV. It was only after talking with a friend who had DirecTV already, and had a receiver without a phone line, that I realized that it wasn't technically necessary. My concern, btw, was getting charged for two separate accounts. That was according to the website - they used the phone line as a way to verify that all receivers were really in the same residence, and without it, they would charge you as having two separate accounts, rather than the standard $4.99 mirroring fee for the second receiver.

I asked my friend if he ever had such an issue - he hadn't. So I called the company and asked about it. The CSR kept saying that I needed a phone line... until I really pressed the matter. Then she admitted that it wasn't technically necessary, and that I wouldn't get hit with the additional charge. Just to be sure, however, I installed a phone line next to each TV. But it was worthless, anyway. The cordless phone we had at the time must have had some serious electricity requirements in terms of signal strength. Because whenever I plugged in even one receiver, the volume on my phone was darn near 0.

Anyway, I've since rehooked up the phone line next to the TV which will be getting the R15 that's coming this weekend. I know it's not necessary, but with the DVR there, I'm more likely to use that TV... including for things like PPV.


----------



## walters

Installer just delivered it (and I do mean *delivered* ). I probably won't be able to set it up until tonight, though. It's a 300, btw.


----------



## qwerty

I'm replacing my D11 in my bedroom with one of these freebies. I only have one cable run there, and it's on an internal wall.

Has anyone ever had an installer use a stacker vs. running another cable?


----------



## jcfolk

walters said:


> Installer just delivered it (and I do mean *delivered* ). I probably won't be able to set it up until tonight, though. It's a 300, btw.


New, or refurbished?


----------



## walters

Good question. I assume it's new. Any way to tell?


----------



## jcfolk

walters said:


> Good question. I assume it's new. Any way to tell?


Refurb units have a white sticker on the bottom that reads, "Refurbished" along with some other info like a date, IIRC.

I think they come in a different box, too, but I know that sticker will be there.


----------



## walters

I didn't think to look for anything like that, but I probably would have noticed it (I'm not at home anymore), so I'm pretty sure it's new.


----------



## walters

Hey Earl, does this dumping of R15s have anything to do with that device you mentioned at TCF that you were testing? The one that is a great improvement on its predecessor?


----------



## Bobman

He's testing a new remote from my "guess".


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> Hey Earl, does this dumping of R15s have anything to do with that device you mentioned at TCF that you were testing? The one that is a great improvement on its predecessor?


I'm not getting rid of any of my R15s... I am getting rid of some of my shelved DTivos... and plan to consolidate to the one GUI platform.

As for the device.... Bobman... has been "reading" between the lines enough..


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'm not getting rid of any of my R15s... I am getting rid of some of my shelved DTivos... and plan to consolidate to the one GUI platform.


No, I was talking about DirecTV dumping (giving them away for free) R15s, not you.



> As for the device.... Bobman... has been "reading" between the lines enough..


Cool. I hope it's shaped like a peanut.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> No, I was talking about DirecTV dumping (giving them away for free) R15s, not you.
> 
> Cool. I hope it's shaped like a peanut.


Nah... I think it has more to do with getting people a DVR for the FALL TV Season...

As for the remote.... No peanut ..


----------



## Bobman

walters said:


> No, I was talking about DirecTV dumping (giving them away for free) R15s, not you.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, and I could be wrong, but the code I posted above "technically" was only supposed to be seen by those in the NY area that can get the newest DirecTV YES interactive channel. It was a special to get them to try the new interactive YES channel.
Click to expand...


----------



## tonyc

Bobman said:


> walters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was talking about DirecTV dumping (giving them away for free) R15s, not you.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, and I could be wrong, but the code I posted above "technically" was only supposed to be seen by those in the NY area that can get the newest DirecTV YES interactive channel. It was a special to get them to try the new interactive YES channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i live in southern california and it worked, i even called to reschedule my install. and they did not questioned it , all i really need is the second line.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jpl

tonyc said:


> Bobman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was talking about DirecTV dumping (giving them away for free) R15s, not you.
> Well i live in southern california and it worked, i even called to reschedule my install. and they did not questioned it , all i really need is the second line.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't seem to have any issues when ordering by phone, either. Like I mentioned, I had problems ordering on line, so I just called. I mentioned about the promo code. The CSR originally charged me the shipping and tax on the unit, but then credited my account when I mentioned the promo (yeah, I checked on my account on line - trust but verify, that's my motto). I didn't get any indication from the CSR that the promo wasn't open to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trnsfrguy

So, I got mine installed yesterday and everything went fine. 
Haven't had the chance to mess with it too much, but will do so today.


----------



## wcme

Just called direct tv on the phone. I called the upgrade #. (1–888–355–7530 6:00 am — 1:00 am EST. ) I gave my account info, and said I had a promo code and had questions. I said I wanted to get the R15 as an upgrade to an existsing reciver and they said no problem. I then asked - well, I have 3 rooms, and 3 receivers. The old style sat. dish only has 4 lines coming from it, so if I currently have 1 r-15 in the family room with 2 lines, and this upgrade in the kids room with 2 lines, will the tech upgrade my sat dish to allow the 3rd room old reciver? yes. I then asked how often i could use this promo code (Ie, could I also upgrade my 3rd old reciver to a 2 line r-15? yes. So I did so right there. Bottom line:

2 new R-15's - free (1 year commitment)
installation - free
swap out/upgrade to anything needed on old sat dish to allow up to 8 lines - free
replacement of 2 old single recivers to 2 new r-15's - free
same $4.99 charge per extra receiver - no change (nothing extra on top of the normal fee because they are r-15's)

SWEEET! order placed - will call to schedule time this week.


----------



## jpl

Looks like Ironwood strikes again. Although I've never had any problems with the company, I know many who had. We were slated to have an R15 installed today, from 1 - 5. After waiting around the house all day, I called D*'s installation number at 5:30. I was given the number for Ironwood from the CSR. I was required to call several times to get a status of my appointment. The Ironwood CSR just patched me through to the installation tech without any indication that she was doing so. After waiting on hold, I just heard a "hello?" without knowing who the heck I was talking to.

He informed me that he was severely overbooked (I know that Ironwood has a tendency to do that), and that I was looking at an appointment time between 7 - 8. When 8:30 rolled around, I was forced to call Ironwood again. I was dumbfounded by the competence of the CSR. I told her that I was calling to get a status of my appointment. She asked "when is your appointment scheduled for?" I said "from 1 - 5 today." Her response caused my jaw to drop: "and what is the issue..." I said (I had to refrain from yelling): "It's now 8:30..." When I heard the dead air, I knew she didn't understand what I was saying. Finally she said "and he hasn't shown up yet?" I said "that's why I'm calling."

I finally got a call back from the technician at 9:45 tonight. He was on the same job he was on when I talked to him at 5:30, and he said that Ironwood really spread him thin, and that I should call to reschedule. I figured "ok, since they made me waste my whole day, I'm SURE they'll squeeze me in for what will be a 10 minute appointment sometime tomorrow, right?" Wrong! The earliest I could get was Wednesday afternoon. I'm extremely ticked right now. I don't directly blame D*, except that they continue to use a company that has a reputation for incompetence and bad work (although, I do have to say, my past experiences with them were favorable -- but again, those installers had the same complaint about the company... being way overbooked). From what I can tell, it's really a crapshoot with them. If you get a good installer, you're in luck. If you get a bad one... well, you're on your own. Ok, done ranting... I sent D* an e-mail expressing my displeasure. Anyone have a recommendation of a number to call as well? If I get the same treatment on Wednesday, I'm going to really want to unleash on someone at D* that they should dump this company and find someone else to do the work...


----------



## qwerty

jpl said:


> Looks like Ironwood strikes again. Although I've never had any problems with the company, I know many who had. We were slated to have an R15 installed today, from 1 - 5. After waiting around the house all day, I called D*'s installation number at 5:30. I was given the number for Ironwood from the CSR. I was required to call several times to get a status of my appointment. The Ironwood CSR just patched me through to the installation tech without any indication that she was doing so. After waiting on hold, I just heard a "hello?" without knowing who the heck I was talking to.
> 
> He informed me that he was severely overbooked (I know that Ironwood has a tendency to do that), and that I was looking at an appointment time between 7 - 8. When 8:30 rolled around, I was forced to call Ironwood again. I was dumbfounded by the competence of the CSR. I told her that I was calling to get a status of my appointment. She asked "when is your appointment scheduled for?" I said "from 1 - 5 today." Her response caused my jaw to drop: "and what is the issue..." I said (I had to refrain from yelling): "It's now 8:30..." When I heard the dead air, I knew she didn't understand what I was saying. Finally she said "and he hasn't shown up yet?" I said "that's why I'm calling."
> 
> I finally got a call back from the technician at 9:45 tonight. He was on the same job he was on when I talked to him at 5:30, and he said that Ironwood really spread him thin, and that I should call to reschedule. I figured "ok, since they made me waste my whole day, I'm SURE they'll squeeze me in for what will be a 10 minute appointment sometime tomorrow, right?" Wrong! The earliest I could get was Wednesday afternoon. I'm extremely ticked right now. I don't directly blame D*, except that they continue to use a company that has a reputation for incompetence and bad work (although, I do have to say, my past experiences with them were favorable -- but again, those installers had the same complaint about the company... being way overbooked). From what I can tell, it's really a crapshoot with them. If you get a good installer, you're in luck. If you get a bad one... well, you're on your own. Ok, done ranting... I sent D* an e-mail expressing my displeasure. Anyone have a recommendation of a number to call as well? If I get the same treatment on Wednesday, I'm going to really want to unleash on someone at D* that they should dump this company and find someone else to do the work...


I'd call D* and let them know your dissatisfaction and ask if they have another installer you could use. I bet few people let D* know what Ironwood is like.


----------



## jpl

qwerty said:


> I'd call D* and let them know your dissatisfaction and ask if they have another installer you could use. I bet few people let D* know what Ironwood is like.


I did that. After I put my last posting, I called their install number, and talked with a CSR. I explained what happened, and told her that I was upset that I had to sit around for nearly 9 hours waiting for an install that didn't happen. I also mentioned that I would be furious if the same thing happened on Wednesday - and I asked, should that happen, what other recourse I have. All she could offer was the number for Ironwood -- and she recommended that I call at various times on Wednesday to find out the status of the install. It probably wasn't fair of me to vent at the install CSR - there's only so much they could do - and I made it clear that I wasn't upset at the installation tech - it's not his fault that they overbooked him (as an aside, he had 4 other jobs to do BEFORE getting to mine). But I figured that I would start there, at least to find out what my recourse is.

Wednesday I'm going to be a major PIA with Ironwood. I'm going to call in the morning, and every half hour to find out what the status is. And the kicker is that this will be a 10 - 15 minute install -- when I talked with the tech last night, he asked what I needed done. I told him, and explained that it'll be the easiest install he would be doing all day. I need him to run about 10 feet of cable to my multiswitch, hook up the DVR, and call D* to activate it. About the worst of it is that my multiswitch is in my crawlspace, and I would go in there myself to help him out... Heck, if he just laid the cable for me and left me the DVR I could take care of the rest... If I hit the same snag on Wednesday, I'm going to start moving up the chain at Directv.


----------



## Bobman

jpl said:


> I need him to run about 10 feet of cable to my multiswitch, hook up the DVR, and call D* to activate it. About the worst of it is that my multiswitch is in my crawlspace, and I would go in there myself to help him out...


Sorry to hear of your problem but your situation above was very silmilar to mine except the installer came on time. I pulled the cable thru the crawlspace myself too. He did say he had 5 installs for the day and most were full installs for new customers with dish and all so that has to take some time. I lucked out and was the first.


----------



## AnonomissX

Note: 

Regarding the question about who to call at Directv to complain about installers: Customer Installation Support, or CIS for short.

Any time you have an installation scheduled, you SHOULD have been given their #, and you SHOULD have been told to call THEM if there is an issue. This is their JOB!!

Their #? 1-888-355-7530

WHEN you call:
1) Tell the system your phone # as listed on your account.
2) Tell the system you want to speak to a representative, other options will route you back to customer service or tech support, you DON'T at this point want them, you want a CIS agent.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jpl

AnonomissX said:


> Note:
> 
> Regarding the question about who to call at Directv to complain about installers: Customer Installation Support, or CIS for short.
> 
> Any time you have an installation scheduled, you SHOULD have been given their #, and you SHOULD have been told to call THEM if there is an issue. This is their JOB!!
> 
> Their #? 1-888-355-7530
> 
> WHEN you call:
> 1) Tell the system your phone # as listed on your account.
> 2) Tell the system you want to speak to a representative, other options will route you back to customer service or tech support, you DON'T at this point want them, you want a CIS agent.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info. That is the number I called, and I hit 0 to get to a representative. If the installer isn't at my house by 5:00 on Wednesday, I'll call Ironwood first, and then I'll give D* a call to get them to take care of it.


----------



## cybok0

ordered mine yesterday getting it installed next monday will be my 2nd R15, putting it in daughters room so I don't have to put her shows on my dvrs.


----------



## tonyc

I had mine installed yesterday, the installer had a print out of my existing receivers, so he knew i did not need an a dish or extra receiver. i received a brand new R15-500. 5 mins after install it downloaded software, but it download 10b8, my other two R15's are at the current 10c8, so i tired force download by using 02468 and nothing happened?????


----------



## cabanaboy1977

tonyc said:


> I had mine installed yesterday, the installer had a print out of my existing receivers, so he knew i did not need an a dish or extra receiver. i received a brand new R15-500. 5 mins after install it downloaded software, but it download 10b8, my other two R15's are at the current 10c8, so i tired force download by using 02468 and nothing happened?????


Hmmm, I wonder if we might be seeing that next rollout before the East Coast gets 10c8 at all?


----------



## paulman182

I'm considering taking advantage of this offer but I'm just wondering, what does the installer need to add to make this possible?

I'm using the 4 outputs from the triple LNB on one R-15 and 2 other receivers.

What would he need to add to give me two more signal lines? Just curious!


----------



## Wolffpack

You would need a 4x8 multiswitch installed. All 4 lines from the dish need to feed into the multiswitch. The 8 outputs would then go to your DVRs/remaining receiver(s). In my experience the installer has thrown in multiswitches at no charge but I'm not sure if it always works that way.


----------



## jpl

I feel like I got some response to my letter and phone calls to DirecTV regarding Ironwood. D* credited me $20 for the inconvenience. And yesterday I called Ironwood again, airing my displeasure at what happened on Sunday. For the first time the CSR apologized - I think that's what galled me more than anything with this whole ordeal. The only person to apologize at all on Sunday was the person who wasn't at fault - the install technician. Yesterday, I let the Ironwood CSR know how upset I was. I also told them that I wanted a more narrow window than "1 to 5" because I now had to take time off from work because of their incompetence. As a result the apologized for the inconvenience, and told me that they would put a note on my order that I should be the first, or one of the first pm appointments, and that, even though she couldn't promise anything, she would have my install window set from 1 - 3. We'll see. I don't have a whole lot of confidence at this point. I'm also going to be a major pain in the butt, calling them starting in the late morning to get a status.

I understand things happen, and I'm very flexible when it comes to that (I didn't bat an eye when the install tech initially changed my ETA to 8:00), but this was clearly a case of just bad planning.


----------



## cbeckner80

Well, I took the plunge and added a second R-15; now all I have to do is worry about the install next Wednesday. If it goes as smooth as the first I'll be VERY happy.


----------



## jpl

Ironwood left a little while ago. We got our second R15. I guess the squeaky wheel DOES get the grease. We must have been their first appointment. Although the installers were nice guys, I'm frankly surprised (I know, I shouldn't be nitpicky about this, but I can't help it) it took them as long as it did to install. They even had me do the call in to DirecTV to activate the service. So really they installed one cable, for all of 10' (without having to drill), and plugged the sucker in. Should have taken all of 10 minutes to do that, but they were here for close to 45 (part of it included writing up the receipt). But I'm not complaining... Oh, yeah, and they also went through the trouble of reprogramming the remote for me. I also noticed that I now have one of each model - 500 in the living room, 300 in the family room. I also forced a download of the latest s/w, and it is the 1047 on the new unit. Once the guide gets up to snuff, I'm going to run the two side-by-side to see how they measure up.


----------



## scott T

:wave: A few Directv customers have been getting a flyer in the mail with the following message:

"This gift has been specially prepared for you. Please accept the following with our compliments: six months of Showtime unlimited

Call 1.866.387.3373 and mention code DVR4U2 when asked."

I've been told the offer has no commitments required but you may want to ask the CSR to be sure. Just mention you got the flyer by mail with the code and they should sign you up right away!

:icon_da: I used the sames code online and got the R15-500 installed yesterday and then called the 866 number and they added Showtime for 6 months.  No problem, no commitments, automatically cuts off after 6 months. :grin: Sweet Deal! :grin:


----------



## qwerty

scott T said:


> :wave: A few Directv customers have been getting a flyer in the mail with the following message:
> 
> "This gift has been specially prepared for you. Please accept the following with our compliments: six months of Showtime unlimited
> 
> Call 1.866.387.3373 and mention code DVR4U2 when asked."
> 
> I've been told the offer has no commitments required but you may want to ask the CSR to be sure. Just mention you got the flyer by mail with the code and they should sign you up right away!
> 
> :icon_da: I used the sames code online and got the R15-500 installed yesterday and then called the 866 number and they added Showtime for 6 months.  No problem, no commitments, automatically cuts off after 6 months. :grin: Sweet Deal! :grin:


You got the flyer in Cleveland? Bobman posted that he thought the DVR4U deal was only suposed to be in NY area.


----------



## scott T

qwerty said:


> You got the flyer in Cleveland? Bobman posted that he thought the DVR4U deal was only suposed to be in NY area.


No, I didn't get it in Cleveland! But I still got the deal!


----------



## Brennok

Well I ordered one since I won a Dtivo off ebay so since I will be activating a new reciever anyway I might as well take the r15 for free. Maybe it will work better than the one I have now.


----------



## tonyc

tonyc said:


> I had mine installed yesterday, the installer had a print out of my existing receivers, so he knew i did not need an a dish or extra receiver. i received a brand new R15-500. 5 mins after install it downloaded software, but it download 10b8, my other two R15's are at the current 10c8, so i tired force download by using 02468 and nothing happened?????


My new r15-500 recived the download last night 10c8, the only funny thing was the time shows it was download at 0:16am , but every thing seems to be working fine.


----------



## mhayes70

I just ordered one on-line and put that code in and it went thru with no problem and no charge. Do I have to call to get the free Showtime?


----------



## suptech

_The only catch, if you can call it one, is you commit to a 2 year agreement.
_

We tried last nite to upgrade my mother- in laws system . They insisted on this two year commitment . Shes is 80; so I'd be much happier with only one year. 
How are some people getting a 1 year commitment ???


----------



## Bobman

suptech said:


> How are some people getting a 1 year commitment ???


A 1 year commitment is for a normal receiver, the DVR's are 2 year commitments.


----------



## qwerty

I think some where saying that they're 1 year into a two year commitment, so this would be the equivalent of 1 additional year commitment.


----------



## paulman182

I got two weeks into my first two-year committment and then ordered the additional DVR4ME2, er, U2.

Does that mean I am now committed to four years??


----------



## qwerty

No, you're back to a full two years.


----------



## wallyjar

Got customer service to credit $70 for an H20 and then read about this free R15 offer. Called and got free one ordered on phone and decided to try online and got the second one ordered for no charge. I have 2 r10s that I owned so thought it would be good to have units that are leased with repairs covered. Now if I could have just had all three installed at the same time!!!!!


----------



## qwerty

scott T said:


> :wave: A few Directv customers have been getting a flyer in the mail with the following message:
> 
> "This gift has been specially prepared for you. Please accept the following with our compliments: six months of Showtime unlimited
> 
> Call 1.866.387.3373 and mention code DVR4U2 when asked."
> 
> I've been told the offer has no commitments required but you may want to ask the CSR to be sure. Just mention you got the flyer by mail with the code and they should sign you up right away!
> 
> :icon_da: I used the sames code online and got the R15-500 installed yesterday and then called the 866 number and they added Showtime for 6 months.  No problem, no commitments, automatically cuts off after 6 months. :grin: Sweet Deal! :grin:


Just called and got the deal. Thanks Scott!


----------



## Boston Fan

qwerty said:


> Just called and got the deal. Thanks Scott!


Were you able to get the deal with no additional commitment?


----------



## qwerty

Boston Fan said:


> Were you able to get the deal with no additional commitment?


She didn't mention anything about additional commitment, but I just got a new R15 Saturday, so I'm at the full 2 years anyway.


----------



## neastguy

I just attempted to get two R15's over the phone and she wasnt going for it... is there any way to do this? or should I just get the one... It would be nice to have one in the living room and the bedroom..... any suggestions..? thanks...


----------



## cybok0

neastguy said:


> I just attempted to get two R15's over the phone and she wasnt going for it... is there any way to do this? or should I just get the one... It would be nice to have one in the living room and the bedroom..... any suggestions..? thanks...


I think you can only get the one.


----------



## cybok0

just got my free R15 installed today everything went great, installer was fast and very professional. 

I could'nt pass up the free deal, thanks bobman for the info


----------



## qwerty

neastguy said:


> I just attempted to get two R15's over the phone and she wasnt going for it... is there any way to do this? or should I just get the one... It would be nice to have one in the living room and the bedroom..... any suggestions..? thanks...


Read back through this thread. I believe someone said they called back a second time and was able to do it. Or, wait until after this one is installed, then order another on-line.


----------



## neastguy

scott T said:


> :wave: A few Directv customers have been getting a flyer in the mail with the following message:
> 
> "This gift has been specially prepared for you. Please accept the following with our compliments: six months of Showtime unlimited
> 
> Call 1.866.387.3373 and mention code DVR4U2 when asked."
> 
> I've been told the offer has no commitments required but you may want to ask the CSR to be sure. Just mention you got the flyer by mail with the code and they should sign you up right away!
> 
> :icon_da: I used the sames code online and got the R15-500 installed yesterday and then called the 866 number and they added Showtime for 6 months.  No problem, no commitments, automatically cuts off after 6 months. :grin: Sweet Deal! :grin:


well I tried to get this and it didnt work, they said I didnt qualify... anyhow, I went ahead and ordered the DVR.... its supposed to be hooked up tommorrow, but when I go online it says Wednesday..... should I be concerned?


----------



## walters

No, we all had a +/-1 date offset on the website. DirecTV is not a software company.


----------



## jpl

walters said:


> No, we all had a +/-1 date offset on the website. DirecTV is not a software company.


Really? I didn't. Both times, when they were supposed to come, and when I had to reschedule because they didn't show up the first time, the date on my order matched the date they were supposed to show up.


----------



## walters

Well, just like all the other issues, not everybody has the same experience. :eek2:


----------



## qwerty

neastguy said:


> well I tried to get this and it didnt work, they said I didnt qualify... anyhow, I went ahead and ordered the DVR.... its supposed to be hooked up tommorrow, but when I go online it says Wednesday..... should I be concerned?


It's the same code as the R15 deal. Maybe you have to get the R15 to qualify?


----------



## Boston Fan

qwerty said:


> It's the same code as the R15 deal. Maybe you have to get the R15 to qualify?


I did not order the free R15, but called about the free showtime. I called after 1am (Eastern) and the 866 number listed was closed for the night. When I called the regular D* number, they said they didn't know about the deal, but they could give me three free months or call back in the morning and try to get the six months. I took the free three months he was offering.


----------



## neastguy

jpl said:


> Really? I didn't. Both times, when they were supposed to come, and when I had to reschedule because they didn't show up the first time, the date on my order matched the date they were supposed to show up.


its 11am and I decided to call them cause the girl said they would deliver today but the website says tommorrow, and of course I wont be there tommorrow.. at any rate, they said it stommorrow.... figures.. so I had to reschedule to Thursday.. I should have *****ed up a storm... just dont have the energy today.. wasted freakin morning....


----------



## cbeckner80

walters said:


> DirecTV is not a software company.


Wow, Don't we KNOW that:eek2:


----------



## dtv757

can a customer have more than 3 dvr's?? cause i currently have 2 dvr's i ordered another one today with this promo code and then when i went to try it again it said "...not eligible... please call 18002564388"


----------



## walters

I had three (DTiVos) on my account when I did this. No, it's refusing the code for you because you've already used the code.


----------



## cbeckner80

The installer came today for my between 1 and 5 appointment and would you believe he was here at 1. He scared me at first because he seemed a little taken back by the original install because the original installer didn't put in a wb68 switch with a kaku dish. 

I told him I seemed to be getting rainfade with the lightest of rain, but have signal strength in the mid 90's. He suggested it could have been the 4 block splitter (not sur if that's what it's called or not) and said the wb68 may make a difference.

Anyway, after he installed the switch, everything ended up great and the install went flawlessly. We'll just wait for the rain to see if things are better. Now I just wish I could afford the HD DVR.

Carl


----------



## Bobman

dtv757 said:


> ordered another one today with this promo code and then when i went to try it again it said "...not eligible..."


I think your only supposed to get 1 DVR with this offer. I just tried on my account and got the same "not eligible" message. It did let me get to the very end right before I was supposed to pick an installation date.


----------



## Rhoq

I'm all ready to take advantage of this offer (I've actually got it open in a separate tab), however it will not let me continue since I can not verify that I have a land line phone "To proceed, please confirm you have a land-based phone line below."

I currently have an R-15, DirecTV is fully aware that I do not have a "land-based phone line" and they had absolutely no problem with that at the point of install. If I check the box in "error", will it make it a difference? How necessary is a land line to take advantage of this offer?


----------



## mhayes70

Rhoq said:


> I'm all ready to take advantage of this offer (I've actually got it open in a separate tab), however it will not let me continue since I can not verify that I have a land line phone "To proceed, please confirm you have a land-based phone line below."
> 
> I currently have an R-15, DirecTV is fully aware that I do not have a "land-based phone line" and they had absolutely no problem with that at the point of install. If I check the box in "error", will it make it a difference? How necessary is a land line to take advantage of this offer?


I don't think so. You should be fine to go ahead and check it.


----------



## trnsfrguy

mhayes70 said:


> I don't think so. You should be fine to go ahead and check it.


That's exactly what I did... The installer asked me where my phone line was and I told him that I didn't have one and he said "okay" and finished the install.


----------



## Rhoq

I placed the order last night and the on-line scheduler had an error, so an install date couldn't scheduled. I called DirecTV and the CSR I spoke with wasn't able to schedule a date because the order was "too new". She asked me to call back today, which I did. Unfortuantely because of the wait between last night and this morning the appointment block which I had selected for Saturday morning was no longer available, but I was able to get an 8 AM-12 PM block for Sunday morning. 

Bobman - thank you for sharing this information!


----------



## skaeight

I ordered mine a couple of nights ago, but it won't be installed for a couple weeks. I'm kind of excited to give the R-15 a try. I won't be retiring my dtivos any time soon, but I really want to give the new platform a try, and heck the box was free, so I can't pass that up.

I really hope that the improved algorithms that are being used in the HR-20 will be implemented on the R-15.


----------



## paulman182

Thanks to Bobman for the tip!! I have only been a subscriber for a couple of weeks (this time,) and jumped at the chance for the second DVR.

Now I have a R15-300 and R15-500 and am having fun comparing them. And I have a spare now if the main unit goes out.

Multi-switch, receivers, cable, dish and install, all free.

No complaints at all with the units performance so far, but I don't push them.

Life is good! Thanks again Bobman!


----------



## neastguy

well I got my R-15 and it seems fine so far....lol.. only had it one day but it moves through the menu's pretty quick not really any slower than my original RCA box that I got with Direct TV a year or two ago..... only question I have is can you force the R-15 to record during a specific time? I want to record a Browns game but there is no data in the time period so it wont let me record.. I dunno if its because the browns switched their pre season coverage channel or what.. but its pissing me off..lol... any suggestions?


----------



## leo81948

neastguy said:


> well I got my R-15 and it seems fine so far....lol.. only had it one day but it moves through the menu's pretty quick not really any slower than my original RCA box that I got with Direct TV a year or two ago..... only question I have is can you force the R-15 to record during a specific time? I want to record a Browns game but there is no data in the time period so it wont let me record.. I dunno if its because the browns switched their pre season coverage channel or what.. but its pissing me off..lol... any suggestions?


You need to use the manual recording and you can record anything at any time. Go to Quick Menu, choose Scheduler, then Manual. Works great. Only drawbacks are: in the MyVOD list, it shows up with Manual Recording and the hour, instead of the actual name of the program; and secondly, if you record two manual shows simultaneously and want to watch one while it is being recorded, you will need to watch it by going into the MyVOD list and choose it that way, instead of being able to click on the particular channel that it is playing on.


----------



## Wolffpack

neastguy said:


> well I got my R-15 and it seems fine so far....lol.. only had it one day but it moves through the menu's pretty quick not really any slower than my original RCA box that I got with Direct TV a year or two ago..... only question I have is can you force the R-15 to record during a specific time? I want to record a Browns game but there is no data in the time period so it wont let me record.. I dunno if its because the browns switched their pre season coverage channel or what.. but its pissing me off..lol... any suggestions?


You need about 24 hours for the guide to populate then the game will probably be there with the proper info.


----------



## Bobman

paulman182 said:


> Thanks to Bobman for the tip!!


I agree, it was to good to pass up.:hurah:


----------



## dtv757

thanks again for the code. does any one know of any other codes for a free R20 or something?


----------



## Rhoq

paulman182 said:


> Now I have a R15-300 and R15-500 and am having fun comparing them. And I have a spare now if the main unit goes out.


Same here. I like the smaller size of the R15-300. The installer was my house Sunday morning. The funny thing is, he tried to make big deal over the fact that I don't have a land line. At first he told me the R15 won't work without a telephone connection. After I told him I've had my first DVR for 6 months and it's worked just fine without being connected to a telephone line, he said "yeah but the DVR you're getting now is the R-15, you need a phone line for it work." I then brought him into the bedroom, to prove him wrong by showing him my R15-500. Next he said, "Well, the R15 will work for 15 days without a phone, then the receiver stops working." I finally had enough and said "Look, you're just telling me the lies that DirecTV tells you to. They are fully aware that I don't have land line and have no intention of getting one. When I first had it DirecTV installed, the CSR told me that it wasn't a problem and it's only used for ordering PPV and receiving special messages from DirecTV." After all of that, he then admitted that he doesn't have a landline at home either and hasn't had any problems with his R15s.


----------



## feeth

Is the DVR fee $5.99 per DVR or per account? TIA!


----------



## trnsfrguy

The $5.99 fee covers all the dvrs you can possibly have on one account.


----------



## Greyshadow2007

Wolffpack said:


> You would need a 4x8 multiswitch installed. All 4 lines from the dish need to feed into the multiswitch. The 8 outputs would then go to your DVRs/remaining receiver(s). In my experience the installer has thrown in multiswitches at no charge but I'm not sure if it always works that way.


The standard professional installation does include a multiswitch. If a tech ever tries to charge you, call his company or DTV.


----------



## paulman182

My installer ran phone lines to four rooms of my house to make sure I connected my receivers. He said they would cut his install fee by $70 if the receivers were not connected to a landline when he left.


----------



## feeth

paulman182 said:


> My installer ran phone lines to four rooms of my house to make sure I connected my receivers. He said they would cut his install fee by $70 if the receivers were not connected to a landline when he left.


AS long as they were connected when he left, then who cares after that. My installer said: "You don't want these connected to the phone line do you?" I said no and it was never brought up again.


----------



## feeth

trnsfrguy said:


> The $5.99 fee covers all the dvrs you can possibly have on one account.


Thanks! So then it would be an additional fee for the receiver of $5?


----------



## mhayes70

feeth said:


> Thanks! So then it would be an additional fee for the receiver of $5?


That is correct.


----------



## bnm81002

I was thinking about getting in on this promotion to replace my standard receiver (D10) but I see that there are 2 R15 DVR's the 300 and the 500, which DVR are people getting with this promotion? is one better than the other one? I have the "Total Choice Premier" package so the DVR service fee is included, also since I am replacing the standard receiver the $4.99 additional receiver remains the same, are there any other extra charges? I have read some bad reports about the R15 DVR, since I know that it will not be better than my Philips Tivo Based DVR, is it worthwhile to get with this promotion or should I just keep my standard receiver? thanks for the help


----------



## qwerty

They're functionally the same. The 300 is physically a little smaller and seems to run cooler. I received a 300 under this promotion.

You're bill should remain the same.


----------



## feeth

Ordered one online and I have only been a sub for 1 week.

Thanks!!


----------



## bnm81002

qwerty said:


> They're functionally the same. The 300 is physically a little smaller and seems to run cooler. I received a 300 under this promotion.
> 
> You're bill should remain the same.


wow if that's the case I think I'll get the free R15 DVR then, at least I can still record programs onto the R15 even if I don't like it, which I can't record at all on the standard receiver(D10), plus it's a new toy for me to play with :lol:


----------



## qwerty

bnm81002 said:


> wow if that's the case I think I'll get the free R15 DVR then, at least I can still record programs onto the R15 even if I don't like it, which I can't record at all on the standard receiver(D10), plus it's a new toy for me to play with :lol:


Almost the same situation for me. I had an R15 and a D11. Replaced the D11 with the R15. I was only 8 months into the 2 year commitment, so the only cost is an additional 8 months of commitment.


----------



## dtv757

the funniest thing happened today. when the installer came to install my mom's R15. he changed my programing to the NFLST (NEW CUSTOMER) PROMO. So now i can enjoy NFLST just like i did 5 years ago when i signed up. i guess my avatar/icon is true.


----------



## FLWingNut

Question -- does the "standard" install cover fishing a second line on an interior wall? Cable did it with one line years ago, would like to have second if I decide to add an R15 to my home office.


----------



## paulman182

I got an R15-300 as a new customer, then an R15-500 with the DVR4U2 promotion two weeks later. They came from two different installers. The 500 was made a year ago, the 300 was made this spring, which makes me wonder if the 500s are still being made? Anyway, I guess you get whichever one the installer has on hand.

I checked my local Wal-Mart and all the ones on the shelf were 300s.

My 300 has had about 30 movies recorded and has never faltered. My 500 has had 10 movies recorded and required a reset. Don't know if this means anything or not!


----------



## qwerty

FLWingNut said:


> Question -- does the "standard" install cover fishing a second line on an interior wall? Cable did it with one line years ago, would like to have second if I decide to add an R15 to my home office.


I'm guessing you might have to fight for it depending on your installer. He'll probably want to run the line the quickest, easiest way he can.


----------



## bnm81002

I emailed Directv about the free R15 DVR promotion, just to make sure that there were no extra charges to my account but instead of emailing me back, they have been calling me by phone non-stop, I don't answer the phone as I let my answer machine pick up the call, is D* desperately trying to get rid of the R15's cause of the complaints about it or are they really coming out with a new DVR as was posted in another thread?


PS I will call the retention # and see if I can get some sort of deal on top of the free R15, hey it won't hurt to try, since I'll be getting in on the free R15


----------



## paulman182

I would guess they are trying to answer your question.


----------



## bnm81002

if I do take this offer, I'll be upgrading from a standard receiver(D10) to the free R15 DVR, is the free DVR "leased" or "owned" in my account for my situation? thanks


----------



## Bobman

Its leased.


----------



## mikeny

I placed the order today online and it seemed to go fine without a hitch. I was wondering if it would go through because I just (end of July) got a deal $49+$19.99 s/h on upgrading to 2 H20s and an AT9 including installation. Now I hope this doesn't jeopardize me getting a deal on the HR20-700 in a few weeks.

Thanks for the info on this promo guys.


----------



## bnm81002

I saw a post over at Tivo Community forums, stating that Directv is offering not only the R15 but the D11 or the H20 receivers for free as well, is this true?


----------



## feeth

They are coming to install mine friday. Thinking about getting another one for the wife to have (soaps) Has anyone got 2 of the R-15s for free on 2 seperate orders?


----------



## sheridan1952

feeth said:


> They are coming to install mine friday. Thinking about getting another one for the wife to have (soaps) Has anyone got 2 of the R-15s for free on 2 seperate orders?


I tried, it let me get as far as finalizing the order when it told me I wasn't eligible.


----------



## or270

feeth said:


> Has anyone got 2 of the R-15s for free on 2 seperate orders?


I tried for a second order and is was a no go also.


----------



## feeth

or270 said:


> I tried for a second order and is was a no go also.


Didn't work for me either, I actually only need another standard SD receiver and they want $50+$20 for that. :nono2:


----------



## qwerty

feeth said:


> They are coming to install mine friday. Thinking about getting another one for the wife to have (soaps) Has anyone got 2 of the R-15s for free on 2 seperate orders?


I recall someone saying they were able to smoothe talk the rep into giving two. I don't remember which thread it was in though. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Bobman

I tried for two and it didnt allow me but I did it online.


----------



## h4b1t

I ordered mine online yesterday. The site wouldn't let me choose an install date, I called last night and the order "wasn't in their system yet". He said call back today to schedule the install. He did hook me up with the free showtime for 6 months though. He didn't even ask for the offer code. I'm assuming he knew what I was talking about, but didn't question me at all.


----------



## FLWingNut

OK this is not working for me. I put in the code and all I get is a message saying there are no offers for me at this time.

Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## Bobman

Did you already use the code before or get any special offers recently ?

Once I used the code, that is the same message I received when I tried to use it again.


----------



## bnm81002

FLWingNut said:


> OK this is not working for me. I put in the code and all I get is a message saying there are no offers for me at this time.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here?


I tried it as well and got the same error message, guess the free R15 DVR promotion is over, your best bet is to call the retention # 800-824-9081 and ask for the free R15 DVR and see what they can do for you


----------



## FLWingNut

Bobman said:


> Did you already use the code before or get any special offers recently ?
> 
> Once I used the code, that is the same message I received when I tried to use it again.


Never used the code before. In fact I tried it a few weeks ago but never completed the order because I didn't have time for an install and it worked fine. I guess the promotion must be over, althought I thought I read it was going on until the end of September.

Oh well..I guess I just saved another mirror fee.


----------



## bnm81002

I just called and no deal for me either, in fact I was told I'm "ONE OF DIRECTV'S BEST CUSTOMERS" and still the best they could do is give me half off the $99 price, why tell me the "BEST CUSTOMERS" line and then do nothing for me?


----------



## Bobman

The offer expired 8/31/06. If anyone received one after that they were just lucky.

http://directv.qrs1.net/dtv/0O/content_T2.jsp?m=1200O0005yjit00031698d

FWIW, I have seen other ad's that said it expired 9/30 but we know it was stopped already.


----------



## or270

Bobman said:


> The offer expired 8/31/06. If anyone received one after that they were just lucky.
> 
> http://directv.qrs1.net/dtv/0O/content_T2.jsp?m=1200O0005yjit00031698d
> 
> FWIW, I have seen other ad's that said it expired 9/30 but we know it was stopped already.


dvr4u2 promo code seems to work again, still cannot order a second unit if already used this code.


----------



## bnm81002

or270 said:


> dvr4u2 promo code seems to work again, still cannot order a second unit if already used this code.


yes it is back for now, I entered the "dvr4u2" code and everything listed is free, S/H, installation, DVR all have $0 charges next to it, I will try again to see if I can get a R10 instead of the R15 DVR when I call them, too much trouble/problems with the R15 to my liking, I especially like the "Dual Tuners" feature on the R10 which the R15 doesn't have


----------



## ApK

tengu79 said:


> As for R15 problems, there are no more issues with the R15 than there are with the D11.


:eek2: Either you mean "There are no more complaints called in than with the D11" or you are lying.


----------



## davethestalker

I am scheduled for my initial install (R15, and standard rec.) today. After my install, or even now, can I call and upgrade my standard receiver to a DVR?


----------



## irmolars

If you do work for Directv. 
Tell them to fix the R-15 because you are tired of taking the 100 or so complaint calls daily.


----------



## babzog

tengu79 said:


> I work for DirecTV. The DVR4U2 offer is not over. You can get a free R15, H20, or D11 including install.
> 
> If anyone has an HR10-250 HD DVR (which does not get MPEG-4 format/HD locals) you can upgrade to the new HR20-700 for $99, which is $299 otherwise. Anyone with the HR10-250 - call and get an HR20-700, the HR10-250's suck.


Really? A free H20?!? Wow, I might just have to call them soon.

My R15, which was provided as a replacement for a Sony A50 that wouldn't reliably pull in a local channel in the 900s, has been acting strange since I activated it earlier this week. If the H20's are better, maybe I'll replace it with one of those.

Why do the HR10-250's "suck"? Aren't they tivo based, which would make them superior? That was my understanding anyway...


----------



## bnm81002

I had a R15 DVR installed today, it's a R15-300 model after it was activated through Directv, the software then updated within minutes to version 104B, I figured since it's free, it's much better than the standard receiver(D10) which I replaced and deactivated, and if I don't like it, I can switch it with the Philips DTivo in the living room, hopefully in the future the R15 will be less problematic than how it is now, thanks to this forum and Tivo Community for the free R15


----------



## surfbird

walters said:


> Yes, those who paid lifetime for DTiVos got "DirecTV DVR Service" for the life of the account (not the receiver). I think people have reported getting their DirecTV Plus receivers covered over this, but I think others have reported paying the extra $5.99/month. I guess I'm most worried that my account would somehow lose this flag and, even if I removed the R15 from the account I would start paying for my DTiVos.


actually, it is the life of the receiver unless u replace it with another TIVO.. not dvr -- the r15s use dtv's dvr service but the r10s & younger user d-tivo service I would need to check into it but if it were multiple receivers it may qualify for multi disc even if 1 was tivo & dvr service.. I will refresh my memory there.. several months ago I had cust whose tivo died & that is how I learned extra bout this lifetime service.. I will make mental note to jot to look. robin


----------



## walters

> Dear Mr. Walters,
> 
> Thank you for writing. The Lifetime TiVo service you have will cover any additional DVRs, including DIRECTV plus DVR receivers. You may add another DVR to your account at any time (and take it off later as well) with no effect on the Lifetime TiVo service. We hope this is helpful; we remain at your service.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> PaulB
> DIRECTV Customer Service


Customer Agreement:


> If you paid a "lifetime service fee," you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR Service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service.


----------



## ajwillys

Just thought I'd let everyone know that my brother used this code to get an R15 but called before the install to see if they could "switch" it to an HR20 and they said they could for $150. He hasn't actually had the install yet, so we'll see...

BTW, he is a new subscriber with no special treatment.


----------



## elguapo79

I was told $200 for the H20. Long term customer and the automated message tells me that I'm an A-list customer or something like that.


----------



## tonyc

I ordered a DVR PLUS(R15) online a couple of months ago. using the dvr4u2 promo code.
then i tried a couple of weeks later for a 2nd one and I was not allowed, welllike i said its been a couple of months now so I tried again for the heck of it and it let me order another one.


----------



## paulman182

"I was told $200 for the H20. Long term customer and the automated message tells me that I'm an A-list customer or something like that."

The H20 is the non-DVR HD receiver. You can get them for $99 at Wal Mart or electronic retailers.

The R15 is also at Wal Mart for $99. But not the HR20.


----------



## or270

tonyc said:


> I ordered a DVR PLUS(R15) online a couple of months ago. using the dvr4u2 promo code.
> then i tried a couple of weeks later for a 2nd one and I was not allowed, welllike i said its been a couple of months now so I tried again for the heck of it and it let me order another one.


Got one free with the promo on Aug 8, tried to order a second one several weeks
later would no let me, tried today and was able to order one


----------



## felickz

You couldnt pay me to buy another one of these POS units.


Ill go back to vcr's 



BRING BACK TIVO, DIRECTV IS TERRIBLE


----------



## paulman182

I'm a little hesitant to get my second free one...heck, why not!

The two R15s I have are great.


----------



## paulman182

Well, I did it, but the feature that schedules installation is down and they have to call me within 72 hours.

This will give me 3 R15s and an HR20, all for about $39, since July. Not to mention all the buried cable, and installation of two dishes...


----------



## blong579

Bobman said:


> With the promo code "DVR4U2", the R-15 costs $0 and the shipping is $0 for a final net cost of $0.
> .


yea you get what you pay for. my tivo went bad and i agreed to a 2 year and pd 19.95 and they sent me a rebuild tivo 2 months it went dead and they replaced it with one that was DOA. so they said they would send a service tech out with the new r15 to replace my other box they said it was the latest and greatest. it was alright the latest and greatest pile of crap. i called them about the prob with the r15 and i was told it was the luck of the draw some got good boxs and some didnt well im one of the didnt


----------



## tonyc

tonyc said:


> I ordered a DVR PLUS(R15) online a couple of months ago. using the dvr4u2 promo code.
> then i tried a couple of weeks later for a 2nd one and I was not allowed, welllike i said its been a couple of months now so I tried again for the heck of it and it let me order another one.


Received my R15 yesterday it was an R15-100 this time.


----------



## paulman182

No one has been home to take the call to schedule the install of my third R15...hope I don't lose it somehow.

And I hope I get an R15-100 so I'll have a 100, a 300, and a 500.


----------



## dtv757

lol i just tried to test the code to see of it still works and i accidently place an order.


----------



## Wolffpack

dtv757 said:


> lol i just tried to test the code to see of it still works and i accidently place an order.


Sure, the wife will buy that one! :eek2:

Now, when you accidentally let the installer in and accidentally activate the unit, let us know what happens. :lol:


----------



## dtv757

^^







but i dont know what i'm gonna. i wanted to cancle it when they call me back for the instal but i guess i will keep it but it will ad another 4.99 to my bill.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Actually, I've wanted to get an R15 every since we decided to turn off the land line. It's only been 10 months since I got a freebee R10 > turned off the land line since > and any CSR I spoke to said I had to wait out the year after the R10.

Bumped into this thread, 10 minutes ago > tried the code > got the same message about scheduling being down > called retention and the dude confirmed FREE and it is an R15. 

I tried to get them to ship it instead of having an installer come out > when my HR20 was installed, the installer did a great job on the AT9 and moved my P3 over to the guesthouse > all that's needed is plug and play. Nada. Then, they would have to charge. The installer has to deliver the critter.

I can live with that.

--------

Spoke to scheduling folks, this morning. Well, actually did it via a conference call through Retention. Point is -- between R15's and HR20's D* cannot catch up with installs. The earliest date they could give me was November 7th! Three-and-a-half weeks out!

I'm on the installers' cancellation list and the same for D*, now -- for the first available opening.


----------



## lunatweeker

walters said:


> Off to a good start:
> 
> I got my "thanks for your order" email. It begins "Dear null null:"
> 
> And the service address is empty. I sure hope someone knows where to bring this thing.


the installer will call and cancled the order

nothing more will happen

you might want to get a hobby with that much time on your hands

or maby a girl might help :lol:


----------



## jfraz

I found this on Friday afternoon 10/13 and the guy was here promptly at 9:30 this morning 10/16 - Wow! I have never had this good of service before. He is also running me a new phone line for my R10 as it has gone out. I still can't believe it.


----------



## mikhu

Sure enough, the code still works! I ordered online and it told me to call to schedule an appt. Just got off the phone with them, they wanted to schedule the install for Wednesday already. I had them push it out to Saturday so I could be home for it, but that's awesome! It will replace a D11 which will replace an old RCA POS standard receiver. :righton:


----------



## Blitz68

I just did it also.


----------



## mikhu

OT alert!

Blitz68 - What are the chances there are two of us on here from WI and neither of us are Packer fans? I LOVE it!


----------



## walters

lunatweeker said:


> the installer will call and cancled the order
> 
> nothing more will happen
> 
> you might want to get a hobby with that much time on your hands
> 
> or maby a girl might help :lol:


What an intelligent contribution, two months later: well worth the wait.


----------



## Blitz68

Mike Huss said:


> OT alert!
> 
> Blitz68 - What are the chances there are two of us on here from WI and neither of us are Packer fans? I LOVE it!


Yeah. But you have that hated logo by your name


----------



## mikhu

Hey, the Cowboys only have one SB win over the Steelers while the Steeler took two from the Cowboys. I should be hating your picture....


----------



## RadRick

I just placed an order for the free R15 online using the code. When I went to schedule it the window didn't return ( I was using Firefox). I received an email confirming the order. I went back in with IE and was able to schedule the install for tomorrow. The wierd thing is online the order shows a quantity of 2:
DIRECTV Plus® DVR $0.00 2 $0.00 
The email confirmation however only shows a quantity of 1.

Now I will have to see if the installer show up with 1 or 2 R15's. I do have 2 older non-leased receivers, so even though I only wanted 1 R15, I could use 2. And the total does show $0.


----------



## paulman182

My order shows 2 to be installed this coming Wednesday even though I should only be getting one.

Problem is, my switch will be maxed out with one, as I will then have four DVRs.

If they happen to know this and bring a Zinwell 616 (extrememly unlikely) then I will take two if they bring them; otherwise, one gets refused as there is nothing to hook it to.


----------



## mikhu

My online order said 2 as well, but the guy just left a couple hours ago after installing one.


----------



## RadRick

Well my installer never showed up. He was supposed to come between 2-4. I called them at 4:15 to check and was told he was likely running behind and that they would have dispatch call me back within 10 minutes. I never got a call back. I called again at 6:00pm, but the installers office was closed. I called DTV and they said the record showed my earlier call, and that it looked like it was still a go. They too could not reach the installer however and apologized.

They said the record did show only 1 R15, not 2 like the online ordering system.

So now that they never showed and never even called, I wonder if I should request some type of compensation/credit - thoughts?


----------



## Clint Lamor

RadRick said:


> Well my installer never showed up. He was supposed to come between 2-4. I called them at 4:15 to check and was told he was likely running behind and that they would have dispatch call me back within 10 minutes. I never got a call back. I called again at 6:00pm, but the installers office was closed. I called DTV and they said the record showed my earlier call, and that it looked like it was still a go. They too could not reach the installer however and apologized.
> 
> They said the record did show only 1 R15, not 2 like the online ordering system.
> 
> So now that they never showed and never even called, I wonder if I should request some type of compensation/credit - thoughts?


IMO it wouldn't hurt. Your time is valuable and I know I don't like sitting around waiting and not even getting a call to say they won't be there. Shows a lack of professionalism on the install companies side. I'm sure DTV will make it right for you though, they seem to be good about that. I had it happen with TimeWarner for my cable modem when I moved and they where pretty much like OH WELL.


----------



## jpl

RadRick said:


> Well my installer never showed up. He was supposed to come between 2-4. I called them at 4:15 to check and was told he was likely running behind and that they would have dispatch call me back within 10 minutes. I never got a call back. I called again at 6:00pm, but the installers office was closed. I called DTV and they said the record showed my earlier call, and that it looked like it was still a go. They too could not reach the installer however and apologized.
> 
> They said the record did show only 1 R15, not 2 like the online ordering system.
> 
> So now that they never showed and never even called, I wonder if I should request some type of compensation/credit - thoughts?


I had the same problem. It was the installation company - Ironwood Communications - that was to blame. They seriously overbooked the installer. And it's something that they're known to do. I got in touch, directly with the installer throughout the day -- he kept giving me modified ETAs. Finally, by 10:30 that night he called me back and said there was no way he would make it to make it to my house that night. He still had 3 or 4 houses before mine to get to (he was on the same install from that afternoon). When I called Ironwood back to reschedule, I expected an apology, and some type of accomodation - like "we'll give you the first appointment tomorrow morning..." They did neither. I had to wait 3 or 4 more days (that was the earliest appointment they would give me), and offered nothing by way of apology. I was ticked. I'd taken vacation time from work for that, and I was furious to be treated like that. I called DirecTV and pretty much just vented to the rep on the phone, saying how, given Ironwood's reputation (there are others on this site, and others I know, who've had similar issues with them), it was irresponsible to continue business with them. The rep apologized, but told me there was nothing directly she could do.

So I sent them an e-mail. I was seriously disappointed. I mentioned that I understand miscommunications happen - and problems happen. I'm not expecting perfection. But I don't expect to be dismissed like that when the installation company does screw up. I got a response back from DirecTV apologizing for the problems, and they gave me a $20 discount on my next bill.


----------



## treker

Just tried to get a third FREE R15 from DTV. No Joy. The automated system denied my request at the last stage. I thought the code might work again. It did for my first two free ones this month, which were ordered and installed one week apart.

Has anyone gotten THREE free H15s? If so, how did you do it? Did you have to wait like six months or so...?

I am learning the quirks of R15-500 and R15-300 after being spoiled with 5 years of Ultimate TV. Too bad RCA got a bad batch of tuner chips which failed after a time.

Thanks to this forum I did get TWO free R15s and a whole lot of good information to deal with the problems.


----------



## powersb

Had a new install done on Sep 14th, with one R-15 and two standard receivers. Used the free R15 code on Oct 24, and had my seconde R-15 installed the next day. I had one of the standard receivers deactivated and swapped in the new DVR.

They left the deactiveatd leased Standard receiver. Said I could just keep it and use it if I decide to add another receiver. I wasnt sure about that, and will have to check my next bill to make sure they arent charging me for it.

They also did a complete rewire job from the Dish down. The first installer did a pretty crappy job. No grounding, and didnt even compress the compress fittings on the end of the cable. No wonder I had intermittent signal loss when I would wiggle a cable.


----------



## qwerty

I'd give D* a call and make sure they deactivated the standard receiver (if you didn't witness the installer do it).


----------



## powersb

I was sitting next to him when he called and deactivatd my old receiver. And my online acct shows that too.

I just thought it was strange they would just let me keep the old one.


----------



## or270

powersb said:


> I was sitting next to him when he called and deactivatd my old receiver. And my online acct shows that too.
> 
> I just thought it was strange they would just let me keep the old one.


Probably not worth the effort to recover the unit, cheaper to let people keep them.


----------



## qwerty

I was thinking the same. Like ink jet printers and the ink. give 'em away and kill 'em on the recurring costs.


----------



## lschwarcz

treker said:


> Just tried to get a third FREE R15 from DTV. No Joy. The automated system denied my request at the last stage. I thought the code might work again. It did for my first two free ones this month, which were ordered and installed one week apart.
> 
> ......
> 
> Thanks to this forum I did get TWO free R15s and a whole lot of good information to deal with the problems.


Does anyone know if the "DVR4U2" offer has expired? I just tried it to get my third free R15 (second using that promotion code) and the system gave me a message saying I'm not eligible for it.

Does anyone know have they gotten smart and are now only allowing 1 free for each account or has it expired? Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## treker

I believe D*ve only gives you ONE free R15 when you CALL.

A prudent user would wait for the free install of the above unit... THEN get ONE more free R15 with the code online. You cannot get TWO online. You cannot get TWO on the phone call unless customer service screws up.

I got TWO free R15s following the above. My third free R15 using the code failed as Larry said.

HTH


----------



## powersb

I told a coworker about it today, and they were able to use it.


----------



## lschwarcz

treker said:


> I believe D*ve only gives you ONE free R15 when you CALL.
> 
> A prudent user would wait for the free install of the above unit... THEN get ONE more free R15 with the code online. You cannot get TWO online. You cannot get TWO on the phone call unless customer service screws up.
> 
> I got TWO free R15s following the above. My third free R15 using the code failed as Larry said.
> 
> HTH


I got my first one free with the initial sign-up (new customer). The second was done on-line using the "DVR4U2" promotion code a few weeks ago.

So, unless someone has a good suggestion on how to work around the system, it looks like I won't be able to get a third for free using that code .

Thanks for the info!
Larry.


----------



## dtv757

^^ wait about a month and try to use the code again it should work. but who know's D* changed the retention number on us mabye next month they will be smart enought to stop the code


----------



## mfreeman73

I just used the code today and it seems to work. I have a dvr and a regular receiver. I'm attempting to change out my regular receiver to a dvr so I'll have two dvr's on hand. With the reliability that these things have, you have to have two of them to be sure you might get to see your show. :lol:


----------



## chiefgeek

I just placed my order muliple times to get more than 1 DVR. Scheduled all 3 orders then someone at DTV canceled the additional orders and added them to the original order. I ended up with 1 order that 3 DVRs on it.


----------



## auburn

Has anyone been able to get the free R15...then upgrade to the HD version for $200 ($99 savings)? 

Better yet, is there a way to get the HDDVR for free too?


----------



## OneEyedWonder

I ordered a new R15 and its going to be installed on saturday. The only thing I'm debating is whether to use an old DT Tivo Philips DSR704 instead.

My brother gave it to me about a year ago and I never had a reason to use it. We just bought a new TV for the bedroom so thats why I ordered it. I'm a little leary of all the negative reviews and issues I've read about the R15. And I'm not sure I really want to lock in to another 2 year committment (although I don't see myself leaving DTV anytime soon).

I already have an HDVR2 and an R10, and love the TIVO service. 

Any advice on what I should do?? Stick with Tivo or move on to the R15??

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Wolffpack

If you already have Tivos and have a spare, I'd go with those versus the R15. Do you want to learn a new interface? Do you want to explain how the R15 doesn't work the same way your Tivos do? Just my .02 worth.


----------



## saxon2000

I got a free R15 about a month ago using the DVR4U2 code online. Recently, I was on the D* w/site and when I went to 'upgrade my equipment' it said due to my excellent customer history, I was entitled to one exclusive offer below. One was an R15. I tried ordering it, but when I got to the last page it said invalid offer code. I called D* and they ordered it for me at no charge. It should be here in 3 business days.


----------



## poulson

Only been with DirecTV for a couple months... have "enjoyed" my R15 so much I had to try to get another one for free. Code still works; mine arrived Friday and no black screen -- yet. But I'm quite sure the kids will break it in the next few days -- if I don't take a hammer to it first. I love a challenge.


----------



## davethestalker

I'm going with ATT Homezone powered by Dish.

I had an order with DTV, we had line of sight issues. We were also in the process of moving. After 2+ months of waiting for our new apartment to be ready and weekly rescheduling with DTV, I was finally ready to give DTV the new address. The could not simply change the FRACKIN ADDRESS!!! 

Those (_|_) holes had to cancel the frackin order!!! This also killed my instant rebate and killed my friend's referal and now they wanted a frackin depoisit!!!

FRACK YOU DIRECTV!!! You really don't want my business and I really don't want your crappy R15!!!

Now I'm going to get multiple discounts for having all of my services under the same roof. Your timing was perfect ATT! Thanks for Homezone!!!!


----------



## Wolffpack

davethestalker said:


> FRACK YOU DIRECTV!!!


Sounds of a true BSG fan. Too bad about the DTV stuff.


----------



## saxon2000

saxon2000 said:


> I got a free R15 about a month ago using the DVR4U2 code online. Recently, I was on the D* w/site and when I went to 'upgrade my equipment' it said due to my excellent customer history, I was entitled to one exclusive offer below. One was an R15. I tried ordering it, but when I got to the last page it said invalid offer code. I called D* and they ordered it for me at no charge. It should be here in 3 business days.


I FORGOT. The very first R15 I got, I purchased online from 2000networks.com for $99.95. This was when D* had a mail in reabate coupon for $100 for new DVR customers. So, if you can do the math here, I actually made 5c on the deal.

So, net result, three R15's free, a nickel in my pocket, and a lot of time on DBSTALK.COM learning how to fix my sat receivers.

GOOD news is, all three R's are working well at this time.

At one point, I was reformatting my first R15-500 almost every day for almost seven days. Since then, it has worked flawlessly for about two months.

I sometimes wonder if the problem is in the feed...


----------



## Thunder7

Saw an offer on the DirecTV website about a free upgrade to the R15. Had a dying UTV so decided to do it. I received the R15 the next day, absolutely no cost. So now I have 2 R15s (one is a 500, the new one is a 100 -- interesting test bed now). I got the first R15 with the $100 rebate, paid $99 for it. So got both for no charge.


----------



## Snopple

Since summer, I've gotten two free R-15's from DirectTV. First my daughter wanted a satellite receiver for her room. So I called D* expecting it would cost her $99 for a DirectTV DVR with Tivo. Similar to the Philips and Samsung units we use in other rooms.

But they told me that I was eligible for a free upgrade. Which would include installation. As long as I agreed to a two year programing commitment. Which wasn't a problem.

Maybe a week later a guy came to the house and installed in her room an R-15 DVR Plus receiver. Which I never heard of.

A few weeks later, my almost five year old Philips died. So I called DirecTV again. They sent out a tech who after verifying that my Philips was indeed dead, replaced it with another R-15. Again free of charge. Probably because I had been paying $7.99 a month for their protection plan.

Needless to say, it took some getting used to. In a lot of ways, I prefer the Tivo based units. They're simpler to use. But once you get used to the different interface, they're really pretty good.

Now our friends down the street ordered a package from DirecTV. They tell me they're getting three DVR's for free. For only $52 a month for the first year. Sounds almost too good to be true. It's hard to believe that $52 includes the $10 for the two additional receivers. Or the DVR fee. We'll see.


----------



## davethestalker

Yeah, I was really looking forward to getting DTV. I love The Torch on XM and that was a primary reason for me going with DTV. XM has dropped that station from the regular line up. So, it's available with DTV and AOL, yeah, like I'll go anywhere near that spyware factory


----------



## dtv757

did D* acticualy stop this offer finally?

i just tried using the code and got and error message.


> We're sorry, but we had difficulty processing your last action. Please try again or call us at 1-888-777-2454.


----------



## SDizzle

dtv757 said:


> did D* acticualy stop this offer finally?
> 
> i just tried using the code and got and error message.


Not unless they've stopped it in the last week  My buddy just jumped from E* to D* New Years weekend, and he ordered an R15 using that code, install is set for like 1/20


----------



## treker

I tried the code today and got error message, too. I think the FREE offer is dead. Maybe again, soon...


----------



## or270

Tried the code gave an "We're sorry, but we had difficulty processing your last action"

Tried without the code and does not even list the R15, it this just me or out of R15's???


----------



## mhayes70

So, does anybody know if the "DVR4U2" code is dead? If so is there a new code out there to use? I just tried this code and got the same error that the last couple of posts got.

Thanks!


----------



## or270

mhayes70 said:


> So, does anybody know if the "DVR4U2" code is dead? If so is there a new code out there to use? I just tried this code and got the same error that the last couple of posts got.
> 
> Thanks!


Try going in without the code, I do not even see the R15 listed.


----------



## mhayes70

or270 said:


> Try going in without the code, I do not even see the R15 listed.


Yeah, it has it listed. But, for $99.00


----------



## Bobman

That code, I posted about it, should have expired many months ago. It seemed to stay active way past the cutoff date for some.

I am not sure now if it still works but I doubt it.


----------



## sadmaker

you shouldnt need a code, just click past the code screen, and an offer "due to your excellent account history" should be available for a free upgrade on an R15 or H20 receiver


----------



## paulman182

Well, that depends on a lot of things...how they define "excellent," how long you have been a subscriber, how long since your last special offer, etc.

I've only been a subscriber for five months, and with all the deals I've gotten, there's none for me for a while.


----------



## blade

I have never ordered a second one, and I figured I would try it with the code, and I got the same error message. If I try it without the code it wants to charge me 99.00 per receiver, and then gives me grief because I don't have a land based phone line, and I "have" to in order to have the D* DVR (which I don't have and I haven't had this whole time). Anyone confirm if this deal is dead with the code or do I have to call them?


----------



## wmschultz

The deal is dead.

I just went on the website to see what I could order and I could get the R15 or the H20 free, so I chose the H20.


----------



## dtv757

i just tried the code and it seams to be working again, i did not complete the order tho i just typed in "dvr4u2" and it brought me to the screen where it verifies that you are connecting a land based phone line to it than i clicked out of it. 


so it seams to be up and running again.


----------



## paulman182

I tried it also and it went to the same screen, showing $0.00 cost for the R15, so it sure looks like it is working again.

Now if they'd just do that with the HR20...


----------



## wbmccarty

Bud33 said:


> You guys have short memories! They did this before except that they offered a referb instead of a R-15. Then when the teck came to install, he brought a new R-15 with him and insisted on installing it.


I suspect DTV is trying to get rid of those ... what do you call them? ... R-10 units and they'll try to switch the unsuspecting consumer into accepting one. :eek2: Don't you wish? 

I'm tempted to get an R-15 for my son, the Tivo user, who bought me at R-15 as a birthday gift. If he came home on his upcoming birthday and found that his Tivo had been replaced by an R-15.... :hb:

Cheers,


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

paulman182 said:


> I tried it also and it went to the same screen, showing $0.00 cost for the R15, so it sure looks like it is working again.
> 
> Now if they'd just do that with the HR20...


I told a coworker about this code a while back, but by the time he got around to using it, the code had expired. It asked him to call into D*, and when he did, the CSR said that she'd never heard of that code, but she'd look into it. She came back and said it was for some customers but it had expired and she'd be glad to give him one for $99. He passed.

When I saw this thread l ight up again today, he went through the order process in my office, and has an install scheduled for the 24th. Total cost, $0.00.

In other words, it works again.


----------



## blade

Why do I have to verify that I need a land based phone line? I already have an R-15 and I have never had a land based phone line and it works fine. Will there be a problem now if I set it up and there is no land based line?


----------



## qwerty

blade said:


> Why do I have to verify that I need a land based phone line? I already have an R-15 and I have never had a land based phone line and it works fine. Will there be a problem now if I set it up and there is no land based line?


As you're aware, a phone line isn't necessary for the R15. D* really seems to be pushing it for some reason, though. You have to check that box on the website, and when I got my second R15 last Aug, the paperword I had to sign also said you have to keep it on a phone line. To avoid problems with the installer, I just ran a 20' line to the unit and removed it as he drove away. You could do the same, and when the line doesn't work just say "Huh! Phone must be out. I'll have to check that out with the phone company."


----------



## or270

blade said:


> Why do I have to verify that I need a land based phone line? I already have an R-15 and I have never had a land based phone line and it works fine. Will there be a problem now if I set it up and there is no land based line?


Got my third dvr4u2 r15 installed today it is a model 500, Installer asking that I leave a phone line pluged for a week of he gets docked for it.


----------



## scott T

Just order my THIRD R15 unit. It will be installed on Friday. Hope I get another 500. Both of my 300 have had mega problems after the last software upgrade in Jan. Several reboots and NOW one is being replaced. The 500 seems to be the most stable after the Jan upgrade. However, since the last upgrade NO call ID fuction works (both 300 & 500) By far the my Tivo is the only rock solid unit!

Scott


----------



## directvfreak

I just order another R-15 with the code and it worked. Getting it on the 3rd of march.


----------



## DroolingHamster

tried the code today, and it worked just fine.

installation scheduled for saturday.


----------



## voltage34

DroolingHamster said:


> tried the code today, and it worked just fine.
> 
> installation scheduled for saturday.


Ordered today, this offer only good online. Csr had no idea what I was taking about:hurah:


----------



## Darkbandit

I ordered one yesterday but not sure if I want to cancel the order and keep my R10 or just go ahead with the upgrade. I do have until the 23rd of March to think about it though.


----------



## Boston Fan

Darkbandit said:


> I ordered one yesterday but not sure if I want to cancel the order and keep my R10 or just go ahead with the upgrade. I do have until the 23rd of March to think about it though.


I'd just go ahead with the order. If you change your mind later, there is nothing preventing you from simply switching back to the R10, and keeping the R15 for a spare/backup.


----------



## CR125Honda

New to the site.. 

Question on the Free R15....

I have two R15's now. Both are working fine. I got the first one when I signed up. It was free with the $100 rebate. We liked it enough and purchased the second one for $100 a month or so later. That was about a year ago.

I logged on to Direct TV and went though the process to get another R15. I stopped the order process just prior to completing the request. From what I understand, I own the two R15's I have now and this third (free) one would need to be returned if I disconnect service.

I need to know -- If I complete the order, will I have to pay another $4.99 for the additional receiver each month? I already pay for the one addition R15.

I don't plan on using a third R15 right away but would like to get in on the deal while they are free.

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Boston Fan

CR125Honda said:


> New to the site..
> 
> Question on the Free R15....
> 
> I have two R15's now. Both are working fine. I got the first one when I signed up. It was free with the $100 rebate. We liked it enough and purchased the second one for $100 a month or so later. That was about a year ago.
> 
> I logged on to Direct TV and went though the process to get another R15. I stopped the order process just prior to completing the request. From what I understand, I own the two R15's I have now and this third (free) one would need to be returned if I disconnect service.
> 
> I need to know -- If I complete the order, will I have to pay another $4.99 for the additional receiver each month? I already pay for the one addition R15.
> 
> I don't plan on using a third R15 right away but would like to get in on the deal while they are free.
> 
> Thanks, Ken


Yes, the $4.99 fee applies to all active receivers beyond the first (for both owned and leased equipment). If you just want it as a spare, you can simply have it activated, and then deactivate it after a day or two, allowing you to keep it as a spare.


----------



## murph3699

I just used the code myself. Worked like a charm. I already have an install on a previous order for the HR20 on 3/1 so I picked the same date/time. What are the chances D* sends out two installers? Its happened to me before on the same order.


----------



## Boston Fan

Has anyone had any luck using the code more than once this time around? I have an install set for tomorrow, but the code comes up as invalid if I try to order a second one. Just curious if anyone has had success with this.


----------



## powersb

I used it once a few months ago, and it worked. Approx 1 month ago, I tried it and acted like the code no longer worked.

Tried a few days ago, not it says it would cost me $50, and that amount is based on account history.

Not sure how the calculate it. I've been a customer ro about 5 months, never been past due.


----------



## or270

Boston Fan said:


> Has anyone had any luck using the code more than once this time around? I have an install set for tomorrow, but the code comes up as invalid if I try to order a second one. Just curious if anyone has had success with this.


What a couple of months and it should work again. There is a limit for a given period
for the free R15.


----------



## JimV

I just used it, it definitely works. Last time I used a code was a year ago to get my 1st R15. This time, since the first one is owned, I need to get a second because the first one is all messed up with the software bugs. Cant use it for anything recorded. So it'll move to another room which just has a receiver and the new one will go into my living room.


----------



## irmolars

Still not worth FREE.


----------



## blade

I had the Ironwood guy install it today, I have no landline, he never asked for one or even mentioned it. He installed a R15-100 which seems to be much bulkier and bigger than my other R15-300. Hopefully this acts better than the 300 has. Anyone notice this size discrepancy? Is everyone getting 100s now? What companies make the 100, 300 and 500 again? thanks


----------



## Bobman

I dont know how true this is but I recall someone mentioning that the 100 model is what DirecTV is really pushing now.


----------



## wbmccarty

Bobman said:


> I dont know how true this is but I recall someone mentioning that the 100 model is what DirecTV is really pushing now.


"Pushing" is a very apt choice of word, in so many senses.

Cheers,


----------



## paulman182

blade said:


> I What companies make the 100, 300 and 500 again? thanks


100 is RCA.
300 is Phillips.
500 is Humax.

My most recent acquisition is a 100. I did see a 300 at a Wal-Mart yesterday.


----------



## Boston Fan

blade said:


> I had the Ironwood guy install it today, I have no landline, he never asked for one or even mentioned it. He installed a R15-100 which seems to be much bulkier and bigger than my other R15-300. Hopefully this acts better than the 300 has. Anyone notice this size discrepancy? Is everyone getting 100s now? What companies make the 100, 300 and 500 again? thanks


Can't speak to the size comparison between the 100 and 300, but the new 100 that was installed last week is definitely smaller than the 500 we already had.


----------



## Boston Fan

Bobman said:


> I dont know how true this is but I recall someone mentioning that the 100 model is what DirecTV is really pushing now.


You could be right - that's what we had installed on Friday.


----------



## Braimar

Mine came today. It is a 300. Face is 2-1/4 inch high by 14-1/4 wide. My 500 is about 3in x 15in


----------



## Boston Fan

Braimar said:


> Mine came today. It is a 300. Face is 2-1/4 inch high by 14-1/4 wide. My 500 is about 3in x 15in


How deep is the 300? The 100 is a few inches less in depth than the 500.


----------



## Braimar

Boston Fan said:


> How deep is the 300? The 100 is a few inches less in depth than the 500.


8-3/4in (not including space needed for cords)


----------



## blade

I just got a refurb replacment for my R-15 300 and they sent a 500 to me, seems to be almost the same size as the new 100, but def bigger than the 300. I could care less as long as it doesn't have as many problems as the 300.


----------



## Rkw1111

How quickly can you use this code? I am in the process of ordering D* for my new home, though Im not sure when exactly the move will be finalized. On installation, I wanted to order 1 HR-20, 1 r-15 and 2 standard non dvr receivers. It appears that the HR-20 will cost me $199 after $100 rebate, and $99 for the R-15. 

If I instead just order the hr-20 and 3 standard non-dvr receivers (saving the 99 bucks)when I place my initial order , can I then use the code to get the r-15 for free, and how long would I have to wait to do that?


----------



## blade

Well I have had my setup for about 5 months before I tried to use the code, a buddy of mine though has had his maybe 3-4 months and when he went in there it wanted to charge him $50 (normally it is $99) so I don't know if there is a specific timeline or whatever, but you could try it and see if it works or what it gives you.


----------



## kj5kb

Thanks for the code! Came across this thread while 'researching' whether to BUY an R15 a couple weeks ago. Installer just left, new R15-300, a 2x4 multiswitch, second line installed and new line to basement tv, all eff arr double E.... and done exactly as I wanted it.  

It didnt hurt that the cable runs were all indoors (it's 32F with snow outside), and I had all the holes drilled & ready for him. Good way to get the install done "Your Way". 


--Don
(new poster)


----------



## bdinger

Woohoo, thanks for the code!! I got one R15 last month, somewhat "free" after DTV gave me a $100 credit when I asked if there was anything they could do to offset the cost (been a customer for about a year after "coming back" - had switched back to cable for awile). 

Now I found this code, and we have a R15 on the way to replace our "standard" reciever upstairs - I'm stoked! Install date is Friday, with a cost of $0.


----------



## MikeR

Rkw1111 said:


> How quickly can you use this code?


I ordered one back on 2/3/07. I just tried the code again, and it works...so <2 months. Funy:nono2: thing is....I haven't had my first one installed yet. (Installer cancelled twice!! )


----------

